# IPC Zurich [Non-denomination Reformed Church] Seaking Senior Pastor [English Speaking



## limamichelle (Dec 13, 2012)

would be good if a good shepherd applies  :

IPC » Contacts » Downloads » Pastoral search

The International Protestant Church of Zurich (IPC), Switzerland, with approximately 550 members is seeking an experienced Senior Pastor for the 2nd half of 2012 or early 2013. IPC is a member church of the AICEME and associated with the Swiss national church. For more information about IPC and the application process visit our website at IPC » Contacts » Downloads » Pastoral search. 

Deadline for receiving applications: _June 1 st, 2012_. [[[New applications Now to be received as the chosen pastor withdraw his application, 2 weeks ago]]]

At the download site, you will find several PDF files with information about the position and the IPC. You will find, in addition, the application form in MS-WORD format. Please complete this form, convert to PDF, and return it to [email protected]. Only complete application forms will be forwarded to the Pastoral Search Committee.


----------

